# Domino has crossed the bridge



## ani-lover (Feb 7, 2007)

I lost Domino on January 9th, 2007. He was 15years old and had died of liver cancer. He rested in one of his favorteplaces waiting for his time all warm and cozy wrapped in a blanket.This place was a small doll playpen of mine, he used to love riding inthe doll strollers too. he started to stop eating and sunday night hewas getting worse. The next morning he sat in the corner of his hutchnot moving well. I brought him inside and he sat in his carrier,another one of his favorite places, until i came home from school and iput him in the playpen. He hardly had any strength and i tried to givehim water every little while to keep him hydrated but, it was hard tosince he wouldnt drink on his own. he just wanted to rest. i pet himone last time and then I went to bed at 12:30 am and got up around 6:30am(sunday night to monday morning) and he had passed on. i was quiteupset but i had also buried him in one of his favorite flower gardenswhere he liked to rest in the summer. i have bonded with him so muchand he became my best friend. he was always there when i was upset andneeded someone. i think i was there to fulfill his needs and happinesswhile of course being his best friend. when i found a small rabbit in apetstore i felt that she was the one for me to give a second chance to.i felt as if he were telling me that he wants to go but needed me to beready and he loved me. i think he knew it was his time to go. he wasalways there to talk to and loved to sit on my lap while i was doing myhomework and go on frequent field trips to get new treats, toys, or fora trip to the feed store for getting hay. i know he lived a great lifeand did many fun things with me. i know he is in a safe place in abeautiful place in bunny heaven.












Domino
June 20th 1990 approx. - January 9th 2007
My best friend, it was very hard to release you after so many yearstogether and you are free to hop and binky in the valleys sleepingcomfortably in the rich green grass where i hope to be reunited withyou forever. you were always there when i needed you, comforting mewhen i needed it most and now i release you to rest knowing your job isdone. We will all miss you and hope to see you again someday. 

~ani-lover~


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2007)

From day one I saw Domino he stood out. When Iheard how old he is he gave me hope. I cried when you told us he hadpassed. My heart still goes out to you.


----------



## Haley (Feb 8, 2007)

Rest in Peace, sweet Domino :rip:

We only got to know you for a short time in your long life, but we allfell in love with your pouty face,helicopter ears andbeautiful spirit.

ray:ray:


----------



## Butterfinger (Feb 8, 2007)

Rest painlessly in bunny heaven, Domino....:tears2:
I'm sure he's loved every year he's had with you, and will miss you as much as you miss him...
Even so... much hugs for the pain you must be feeling rightnow. :hug2: May you both meet again someday in that endlessfield of green


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 8, 2007)

Such a handsome fellow with a beautiful friendlyface 15 years is amazing! What a lucky bunny to spend it with someonewho obviously loved and cared for him so dearly. Hope your ok, it mustbe so hard..
lots of love
Lara and Bangbangurplepansy:inkpansy:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, Sweetie...I'm so sorry to hear you lost yourbaby boy. No matter what age, they're always babies to us,aren't they?

I'm happy to hear that you found another bunny friend...but Domino will always be remembered. 

Binky happy and healthy, sweet Domino...

:bunnyangel::rainbow::runningrabbit:


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear you have lost Domino. What a gorgeous boy he was 

He had such a wonderful long life  

Fiona


----------



## Pipp (Feb 9, 2007)

I was hoping to see this post, thanks so much Ani-Lover.

It is sad, but Domino (and Ani) should be celebratedmore thanmourned. Seeing a bunny live a greatlong life likethisgives hope and comfortto all of us withbunnies. 

Thanks so much for caring for him so well, Ani. :hug:

And Domino, thank youfor remainingstrong and happyin your advanced years,and thank you for being such a friendto our precious Ani. 

Your spiritis well imbedded on earth even as you frolic in the place beyond.ink iris:

We'll miss you, though. :tears2:

:ripomino


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm sorry, he was quite a special bunny.


----------



## ani-lover (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks everyone! i am starting to get overthis but it took awhile becuse everytime i went to do this i went intocrying again. i have had him for so many years and he really meant alot to me. he made my life, who i am.


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

I bet...and though you had so much time withhim, I'm sure it feels like nothing now that he's not there.I'm so sorry, Hun...let us know any way that we can help, ok?

We love you, Hun...:heartbeat:


----------



## TrixieRabbit (Feb 9, 2007)

Awwww.....I am so sad to hear about Domino'spassing. He truly was a wonderful bunny and I know Trixie was smittenwith him when she first met him! They were instant friends! 
It's reassuring to know that one day, a long time from now, Trixie will have a buddy up there in heaven to greet her! 

Rest and binky in peace, sweet bunny! We love and miss you!

~Denise


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been trying to avoid posting on this threadbecause I didn't know what to say and my grief over losing Ginger isstill so fresh. But I've read the thread several times and finally feellike I can write.

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you recognized that Domino wasready to go...and I'm so happy for you that you didn't try to hold ontohim longer than what he was ready for. I think when we're close to ouranimals - they will tell us when they need us to let go. It hurts somuch that the final act of loving...is being willing to stop pushignthem to fight and get better so WE can have them with us.

I'm so sorry for your loss - but I'm so happy you had Domino so many years. I'm sure he knew he was loved.

They say grief is the price we pay for love....and while the grief canbe so hard to bear...the love was oh so worth it that we'd doit all over again...wouldn't we?

Peg


----------

